# Retire to Thailand



## thebarron40

Hi anybody

Sorry I am new to all this so need some help

I want to retire to Thailand and have read all the reqs needed on line but i am told be I need to have my bank statement certified by a solicitor and need a reference letter from my bank is this the case please help and with any other info you have

Cheers
Thebarron :confused2:


----------



## Guest

Hi there, welcome to ExpatForum 

May I ask if you are 50 or over? That is the minimum age (currently) at which you can obtain a retirement visa.

As for the requirements, you need a permanent address of some kind in Thailand to apply for this visa, as well as either 800,000 baht in a Thai bank account, or a minimum monthly pension (can't remember the figure offhand) which you can provide evidence of, or some combination of both if they each fall short of the minimum requirements. 

I don't know whether certified evidence of bank balances in the UK are of any use - the Thais want to see evidence of the capital mentioned above in a Thai bank account in Thailand, not in the UK. Unless you have a substantial state/private pension income, which nullifies the need for the capital.

The 800,000B doesn't have to stay in your account all year round btw. It just has to be there for three months prior to the first visa application, and prior to each subsequent renewal.


----------



## thebarron40

Hi 

Yes I am 58 and have house in Thailand can i open a bank account if i am not perm i Thailand I will be coming back in 3 weeks time I come back every 3 months for a month and what is the best way to get a visa is it by say a company who does this for a livingand let them sort it as a friend of mine is having problems with all the paperwork

Thebarron


----------



## KhwaamLap

Yep you can open a bank account - either go to the British Embassy with your passport, some kind of proof of address (bills, license, marriag cert and her house book, etc) and pay the rediculous amount of cash to get a letter of residence or go to immigration with the same info and pay pennies for the same. Take this and you passport to almost any bank and ask for a savings account - Bangkok Bank will be happy with this (some cashiers don't know what their job is so may fob you off, try a different branch or another day and cashier!).

To be elegible for retirement in the kingdowm:
a) be aged 50 years or over.

b) not be prohibited from entering the Kingdom under the Thai Immigration Act BE 2522 (1979).

c) not have a criminal record in your country of nationality or your country of residency or in Thailand. You need 
to contact your local UK Police Force and request a “Subject Access Report”. Please be aware it can take up to 40 days for 
it to be issued. Furthermore, please note the report must be submitted to the authorities in Thailand within three months of date of issue of the report.

d) not have a medical record of any contagious diseases. You need to obtain a medical report from a hospital in 
Thailand. It must not more than three months old. It must state you have not been infected with any contagious disease in accordance with Thai Immigration Regulation No.14 BE 2535 (1992). The form on page 8/8 is for completion by a doctor in Thailand.

e) be able to support yourself financially. It is necessary to show an income into a Thai bank account of minimum 
65,000 baht per month by way of a pension, Investments, etc *or* a minimum of 800,000 baht in a bank account in Thailand 
*or *a mixture of the two.. 

f) hold a passport with a minimum of 12 months validity at time of entering Thailand.

Apply for a Non-Immigrant category “O” visa, for purposes of "to apply for retirement status". In Bangkok, take the following:

1) Passport containing your “O” visa, passport to be valid for at least one year from date of entering Thailand.

2) Three “Additional Application Form for Non-Immigrant ‘O-A’ Visa” duly completed and with recent passport
type photograph 4cm x 6cm attached to each one – see page 7/8. 

3) Subject Access (police) Report – to be no more than 3 months old when presented in Thailand.

4) Medical Report form – to be completed by a doctor in Thailand – see page 8/8.

5) Evidence to show minimum income of 65,000 baht per month going into a bank account in Thailand or minimum 800,000 baht deposited in a bank account in Thailand (a combination may be accepted). 

to 
“Thai Immigration Bureau” in Bangkok (Thai Immigration Bureau, Section 1, 
Sub Division 1, Soi Suan Plu, off South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120 
tel: 00 66-22873101-10 Extension 2236)

Do this as soon as you can, but you will be asked to come back later (in the last 30 days of your entry stamp probably) - this is fine, at least you are on their books.

Having been in the Kingdom up to a maximum of 90 days from issue of the “O-A” visa, applicants must report themselves to the Thai Immigration Bureau concerned and every 90 days there after. Alternatively they can report by post by completing Form TH-47 which can be obtained at the Thai Immigration Bureau.

After staying in the Kingdom for one year and wishing to extend the stay, this can also be done by submitting an application to the Thai Immigration Bureau and by showing documents to confirm your financial status meets the requirements (65k baht monthly income or 800k baht lump-sum in a Thai bank).

You shouldn't need an agent, mostly these people take a huge cut and don't do anything more than you could yourself. If in doubt, just ask immigration.


----------



## Guest

Just one thing - the first time I got a bank account I needed a minimum of a three month tourist visa (Bangkok Bank) - not sure if that still is a requirement. When you come over next time, what visa will you have?


----------



## thebarron40

Thanks all 

Sorry been away
Yer I am gatting to understand know what all the probs are, so to recap I need to get a 90 day visa from uk go to Thailand and open bank account after getting letter of residence as well as meeting all the other stuff and then 3 months latter I can apply for a retierment visa is that about it.

Thebarron


----------



## KhwaamLap

thebarron40 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Sorry been away
> Yer I am gatting to understand know what all the probs are, so to recap I need to get a 90 day visa from uk go to Thailand and open bank account after getting letter of residence as well as meeting all the other stuff and then 3 months latter I can apply for a retierment visa is that about it.
> 
> Thebarron


Sort of. You need an Non-Immigration 'O' from Hull first - that's a 1 year Visa - you can not get an OA (retirement Visa) outside of Thailand. When you turn up immigration at the airport will stamp you in for 3 months. You can either visa run every 3 months and then apply for your OA in the last couple of months of your Visa's last entry stamp (this could be up to 15 months as you could get an entry stamp on the final day of your 1 year visa for 3 months!).

You also need to transfer your monry across into the Thai bank! You will need to show it there for a months or so, so try and get this over with asap.


----------



## thebarron40

Thanks for all that that’s a lot more helpful so you say go to hull not queen anns gate consular in London


----------



## KhwaamLap

thebarron40 said:


> Thanks for all that that’s a lot more helpful so you say go to hull not queen anns gate consular in London


No need to go to Hull, all done by post. If you use the embassy you have a 50/50 chance of getting a non-imm 'o' and there will be a lot more requirements, inckluding financial statements etc - Hull just asks you to sign a statement that you can afford to look after yourself in Thailand. Check out the website - google Hull Thai Consulate. Always use Hull (I know people from Holland that use it rather than their own!)


----------



## thebarron40

KhwaamLap said:


> No need to go to Hull, all done by post. If you use the embassy you have a 50/50 chance of getting a non-imm 'o' and there will be a lot more requirements, inckluding financial statements etc - Hull just asks you to sign a statement that you can afford to look after yourself in Thailand. Check out the website - google Hull Thai Consulate. Always use Hull (I know people from Holland that use it rather than their own!)


Ok thanks alot for all that been very helpful :clap2:


----------



## thebarron40

KhwaamLap said:


> No need to go to Hull, all done by post. If you use the embassy you have a 50/50 chance of getting a non-imm 'o' and there will be a lot more requirements, inckluding financial statements etc - Hull just asks you to sign a statement that you can afford to look after yourself in Thailand. Check out the website - google Hull Thai Consulate. Always use Hull (I know people from Holland that use it rather than their own!)


Just seen the following on web site do you know what it meens 
IE sponser letter
:confused2:

Evidence substantiating purpose of visit:
Extra evidence, as detailed below, is required only for Non-Immigrant Visas Categories “B” and “ED”:-

Category “B” = Letter from sponsor or copy of company documents or valid work permit
Category “ED” = Sponsor letter from educational establishment
Category “O” = Copy of Marriage Cert (if married to Thai national) or Pension Book or Sponsor Letter


----------



## KhwaamLap

thebarron40 said:


> Just seen the following on web site do you know what it meens
> IE sponser letter
> :confused2:
> 
> Evidence substantiating purpose of visit:
> Extra evidence, as detailed below, is required only for Non-Immigrant Visas Categories “B” and “ED”:-
> 
> Category “B” = Letter from sponsor or copy of company documents or valid work permit
> Category “ED” = Sponsor letter from educational establishment
> Category “O” = Copy of Marriage Cert (if married to Thai national) or Pension Book or Sponsor Letter


"B" stands for business - this is the visa needed if you are being sponsored by a company in Thailand - i.e. they have offered you a job.

"ED" stands for education - this is for people who want to stay in Thailand for purposes of attending a school or university.

"O" stands for ordinary - this has various uses, one is for marriage to a Thai national (hence the certificate), if one is going to retire and want the "O" for purposes of acquiring an "OA" in Thailand, then you don't need the marriage certificate. Everything you need for your "O" based on retirement I listed above.


----------



## Cer

Non Imm. O-A can only be obtained in your country of residence OUTSIDE Thailand.
Having obtained that visum your passport will be stamped (on arrival) with permission to stay for 365 days.
Make sure you also will have a multiple re-entry.


----------



## ABOB30

KhwaamLap said:


> Yep you can open a bank account - either go to the British Embassy with your passport, some kind of proof of address (bills, license, marriag cert and her house book, etc) and pay the rediculous amount of cash to get a letter of residence or go to immigration with the same info and pay pennies for the same. Take this and you passport to almost any bank and ask for a savings account - Bangkok Bank will be happy with this (some cashiers don't know what their job is so may fob you off, try a different branch or another day and cashier!).
> 
> To be elegible for retirement in the kingdowm:
> a) be aged 50 years or over.
> 
> b) not be prohibited from entering the Kingdom under the Thai Immigration Act BE 2522 (1979).
> 
> c) not have a criminal record in your country of nationality or your country of residency or in Thailand. You need
> to contact your local UK Police Force and request a “Subject Access Report”. Please be aware it can take up to 40 days for
> it to be issued. Furthermore, please note the report must be submitted to the authorities in Thailand within three months of date of issue of the report.
> 
> d) not have a medical record of any contagious diseases. You need to obtain a medical report from a hospital in
> Thailand. It must not more than three months old. It must state you have not been infected with any contagious disease in accordance with Thai Immigration Regulation No.14 BE 2535 (1992). The form on page 8/8 is for completion by a doctor in Thailand.
> 
> e) be able to support yourself financially. It is necessary to show an income into a Thai bank account of minimum
> 65,000 baht per month by way of a pension, Investments, etc *or* a minimum of 800,000 baht in a bank account in Thailand
> *or *a mixture of the two..
> 
> f) hold a passport with a minimum of 12 months validity at time of entering Thailand.
> 
> Apply for a Non-Immigrant category “O” visa, for purposes of "to apply for retirement status". In Bangkok, take the following:
> 
> 1) Passport containing your “O” visa, passport to be valid for at least one year from date of entering Thailand.
> 
> 2) Three “Additional Application Form for Non-Immigrant ‘O-A’ Visa” duly completed and with recent passport
> type photograph 4cm x 6cm attached to each one – see page 7/8.
> 
> 3) Subject Access (police) Report – to be no more than 3 months old when presented in Thailand.
> 
> 4) Medical Report form – to be completed by a doctor in Thailand – see page 8/8.
> 
> 5) Evidence to show minimum income of 65,000 baht per month going into a bank account in Thailand or minimum 800,000 baht deposited in a bank account in Thailand (a combination may be accepted).
> 
> to
> “Thai Immigration Bureau” in Bangkok (Thai Immigration Bureau, Section 1,
> Sub Division 1, Soi Suan Plu, off South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120
> tel: 00 66-22873101-10 Extension 2236)
> 
> Do this as soon as you can, but you will be asked to come back later (in the last 30 days of your entry stamp probably) - this is fine, at least you are on their books.
> 
> Having been in the Kingdom up to a maximum of 90 days from issue of the “O-A” visa, applicants must report themselves to the Thai Immigration Bureau concerned and every 90 days there after. Alternatively they can report by post by completing Form TH-47 which can be obtained at the Thai Immigration Bureau.
> 
> After staying in the Kingdom for one year and wishing to extend the stay, this can also be done by submitting an application to the Thai Immigration Bureau and by showing documents to confirm your financial status meets the requirements (65k baht monthly income or 800k baht lump-sum in a Thai bank).
> 
> You shouldn't need an agent, mostly these people take a huge cut and don't do anything more than you could yourself. If in doubt, just ask immigration.


I'm new as well to this forum and seeking some specific information regaring the reitrement visa. What is the documentation required to meet the 65,000 bath per month criteria? Could it simply be a form authorizing the transfer of 65,000 bath from a brokerage company, bank or mutual fund company into a Thai bank account?


----------



## Cer

Pls read link below about O-A "retirement" visa.

http://www.mfa.go.th/web/2482.php?id=2493


You will see that it ill correct some of the earlier made statements.
*Can be obtained OUTSIDE Thailand
quote
Applicant may submit their application at the Royal Thai embassy or Royal Thai Consulate-General in their home/residence country 
unquote
*365 days on arrival
quote
5.1 Upon arrival, holder of this type of visa will be permitted to stay in Thailand for 1 year from the date of first entry. During the one-year period, if he or she wishes to leave and re-enter the country, he or she is required to apply at the Immigration office for re-entry permit (single or multiple) before departure. In the case of leaving the country without a re-entry permit, the permit to stay for 1 year shall be considered void.
unquote
*No need (yet) for having a bank account in Thailand.

Taking this visa with multi-entries makes it possible to do a small trip abroad before the one year period is finished and on arrival ,one will receive another 365 days.Effectively almost two years.


----------



## rogerluli

We are considering retirement in Thailand in the near future. Although I will be 65 my wife will be under 50. Is there any provision for my spouse riding along on my visa or must she qualify on her own?


----------



## mexicojerry

Ok, I am a new guy and plan on coming to Thailand to see about full time retirement but think I may be out of luck. Your requirements as I understand them are $800,000.00 Bats in the bank or $65,000 bats per month. My SS and University pensions total $62,000 bats. How strict are they. I think that most SS pensions are only about $1,000 to $1,200 USD so you must have very few retiree's living there full time. Is there anyway around these requirements. I sell items on the internet that brings my number up to or above what thy want but my additional sales vary from month to month. Regulary just $62,000.00. Any advice? Thanks, Mexicojerry


----------



## Guest

MJ, as I understand it it's not an either/or situation. Some combination of guaranteed pension income plus a lesser sum deposited in the bankto make up the difference does the job too.

Don't shout it about that you earn a few $ via internet sales, if you apply for the retirement visa you are not allowed to work - the Thais have strict rules about working in LOS.

The 800,000 baht (or whatever figure you need to complement your pension) doesn't have to be in your account all year, just for three months or so prior to renewal.


----------



## mexicojerry

frogblogger said:


> MJ, as I understand it it's not an either/or situation. Some combination of guaranteed pension income plus a lesser sum deposited in the bankto make up the difference does the job too.
> 
> Don't shout it about that you earn a few $ via internet sales, if you apply for the retirement visa you are not allowed to work - the Thais have strict rules about working in LOS.
> 
> The 800,000 baht (or whatever figure you need to complement your pension) doesn't have to be in your account all year, just for three months or so prior to renewal.


Thanks for the input. Are any shots required to visit Thailand?


----------



## Guest

There's a good summary of recommended precautions health-wise on this page


----------

